# GB series #1 Entity



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

*File Name*: GB series #1 Enitity

*File Submitter*: Bell14</p >

*File Submitted*: 13 Jan 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

This was my first template let me know what you think

Click here to download this file


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Does the name mean something ? Or is that a typo for entity?  nice frame!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

typo whoops thanks


----------

